# Best tap and die set to start with



## Kendallqn (Jul 31, 2014)

I want to make the move from customizing a pen kit a bit to making the whole pen myself. I was wondering what would be the best tap and dies to buy to get started with. I'm limited by my budget to 1 tap for the nibs and a tap and die for the cap to barrel. I'm leaning toward a 6.5 x .5 for the nibs as I think I can use that one for both #5 feed assembly's and the Schmidt rollerball. But have no idea which of the larger dies to go with. Also where is the best place to buy said dies. Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jul 31, 2014)

Contact the vendors on here, they will also advise you on the best to use.
Kryn


----------



## mredburn (Jul 31, 2014)

In the Library  under references - "taps and dies for Kitless Pens"   Start there It will answer a lot of your questions. There is also a a drill bit conversion chart that is invaluable when going down this road.  http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/taps_dies_kitless.pdf and the conversion chart. http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/Drill Bit Conversions.xls


----------



## BSea (Jul 31, 2014)

You are doing it right IMHO.  Select the style of pen you want to make, and buy the taps & dies for that style.  When you decide on the cap size, you'll need to ask yourself if you really want to go the kitless route, or do you only want to do one occasionally for the fun of it.  If you really intend to do custom/kitless pens a lot, then I'd go for the triple start version of the tap & die for the cap.  Or a double start. There is another thread talking about a small group buy on those right now. Just be aware the double & triple start taps & dies are about 5 times the cost of single start versions. But there are several people who do kitless that only use single start.  It's really a personal preference.

I buy almost all my standard taps & dies from Victor Machinery.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jul 31, 2014)

I used tap/die size recommendation from Mike Redburn's articles.  I picked all of these up on Ebay....each ran around $8-10 each.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 31, 2014)

I like to start with the tap with the most interesting handle.  Sometimes it's good beer sometimes it isn't........:biggrin:


----------

